# Savannah College of Art and Design - Film and Television MFA



## Chris W (Sep 10, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Savannah College of Art and Design (MFA). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 19, 2018)

The Film School Savannah College of Art and Design (MFA) has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Requirements and Internship Opportunities


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 20, 2019)

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  Savannah College of Art and Design (MFA)


----------

